# When can you add PE to your name?



## JoeysVee (Dec 20, 2009)

I have passed the exam and on the SC website they have me listed with a license number. I do not have anything mailed to me from SC nor do I have a certificate saying I'm a PE. When can I put PE on my business cards and behind my name on the corporate e-mail signature?

I was thinking I can do that now since I have the license number from the website. Can I do it now even though I don't have a certificate from the state saying I'm a PE?

Thanks!

:bananalama:


----------



## rudy (Dec 21, 2009)

I would say now.

I found out via my board's website. I took a snapshot of my passing grade, then one of my PE license number, and pasted them on powerpoint, just to make sure I wasn't dreaming.

I had to wait until after New Year's to get my business cards since I found out I passed when I was out on vacation over Christmas / New Year's.

Congratulations JoeysVee PE!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know if there is a hard and fast rule on it. I was nervous about doing anything like that before I received the letter, afraid I'd jinx myself and find out there had been some mistake in grading my exam and in reality I had actually failed. I know it was ridiculous but with my luck, something like that would have happened.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe you are safe to do. You show up in your State's licensing database as a licensed engineer so you are not misrepresenting yourself - However, there's the quest of the difference of calling yourself a PE, and acting in the capacity of a PE. Can you do the former presently? probably. can you do the latter presently? Boy, i wouldn't until i had that hardcopy license in hand. so should you add the initials or wait? i would probably wait, the hard part's def over and you got the holidays &amp; football galore to help pass the time! Plus you gotta get your stamp, etc.

My license took less than a week to show up in the mail - hopefully yours won't be too much longer than that.


----------



## benbo (Dec 21, 2009)

Call me a daredevil but I'd do it now. Make a screenshot of the database. It isn't like they are going to revoke it for some reason. And I doubt you will get proscuted for a good faith error anyway.

Plus, I think yo work for a company and the license was more a personal goal rather than something you are going to have to use a lot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

You can only add it on Tuesdays, Saturdays, and when the moon is full until your are officially given a license number.


----------



## Badger2003 (Dec 21, 2009)

Another new PE here, just passed the Mechanical exam in Colorado!

I've been looking around for the conventional format for indicating Professional Engineer status, but haven't been able to find a consistent rule. I figured of all the places someone might know, this would be it!

Which of these would be correct?

John Doe, PE

John Doe, P.E.

John Doe PE

John Doe P.E.

Thanks everyone - this has been a great resource through this whole process!


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 21, 2009)

Badger2003 said:


> Another new PE here, just passed the Mechanical exam in Colorado!
> I've been looking around for the conventional format for indicating Professional Engineer status, but haven't been able to find a consistent rule. I figured of all the places someone might know, this would be it!
> 
> Which of these would be correct?
> ...


P.E. is the correct representation.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> You can only add it on Tuesdays, Saturdays, and when the moon is full until your are officially given a license number.


And if you add it on a Tuesday, with a full moon, and while three wolves are howling at the moon, you'll be an uber-P.E.


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2009)

Whoa.

Back up.

Everybody knows that the Three Wolves t-shirt lets you stamp drawings without even having a PE. Your sheer awesomeness and the power of the wolves is qualification enough.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Dec 21, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > You can only add it on Tuesdays, Saturdays, and when the moon is full until your are officially given a license number.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> Whoa.
> Back up.
> 
> Everybody knows that the Three Wolves t-shirt lets you stamp drawings without even having a PE. Your sheer awesomeness and the power of the wolves is qualification enough.


I need 128 oz. of Tuscan whole milk after reading this.


----------



## alison (Dec 21, 2009)

After speaking with some of the other P.E.'s in my office, I went ahead and changed my e-mail signature from ", E.I." to ", P.E." After the months of studying and the long wait for results, it sure did feel good


----------



## jm_arduino (Dec 21, 2009)

I spoke to a representative at the Texas PE board about a separate question and verified that I can legally put P.E. at the end of my name now. I have a registration number and I also downloaded a temporary card that has my name and P.E. License number off of their website.


----------



## RevMen (Jan 7, 2010)

jm_arduino said:


> I spoke to a representative at the Texas PE board about a separate question and verified that I can legally put P.E. at the end of my name now. I have a registration number and I also downloaded a temporary card that has my name and P.E. License number off of their website.


I got the congratulatory email from the Texas board yesterday and what they say agrees. I can call myself a PE now but I can't stamp any documents until they have received an impression of my stamp and my photo.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

VA gave me license number I already ordered cards and a stamp...booyah!


----------

